# Alpencrosser Rücktransport vom Gardasee



## Roughrider (17. April 2007)

Hallo an alle!

Am 04. August 2007 ist unser Alpencross zum Gardasee zu Ende. Wir überlegen jetzt wie wir wieder zurück (nach Regensburg) kommen. 

Mit der Bahn wird es wohl ewig dauern, daher haben wir an einen Shuttleservice gedacht.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## flofisch (18. April 2007)

Ich bin letztes Jahr mit der Bahn zurück nach Regensburg. Fands ganz gut. Man fährt erst von Roveretto zum Brenner, dann mit dem Rad (nur bergab) nach Innsbruck und von Innsbruck weiter nach Regensburg.
Es kommt darauf an wieviel ihr seid, aber für mich war es preislich günstiger als ein Shuttle. Die Zugfahrt von Roveretto zum Brenner ist sehr günstig (ich glaub so 17 EUR) und ab Bayern kann man evtl das Wochenendticket benutzten.
Der Zeitfaktor spricht natürlich für ein Shuttle, mit der Bahn ist man praktisch den ganzen Tag unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer_KB1 (18. April 2007)

Also ich lass die Freundin Urlaub am Lago machen und die nimmt uns dann im Kombi mit Fahrradträger mit Heim. Das ist die leichteste Lösung und die Beziehung freut sich auch.
Es gibt auch kommerzielle Shuttle Services wie: www.de.lago-shuttle.de
oder
www.no-limits-sportreisen.de
Ich habe von beiden bisher gutes gehört sie aber noch nie in Anspruch genommen. Die Zug und Radfahrt wie von flofish beschrieben habe ich immer vorgezogen.
/Deer_KB1


----------



## Micki (18. April 2007)

Bin vor einigen Jahren mal mit No Limits zurück gefahren. War gut, flexibel, sehr zuverlässig, nett aber sehr teuer.


----------



## MATTESM (18. April 2007)

die Bike-Reiseveranstalter, die mit transalpgruppen am lago ankommen, nehmen oft auch leute mit, sofern sie freie plätze im bus haben. natürlich kannst du diese plätze vor-reservieren. schau z.b. mal bei www.ulpbike.de unter "shuttle".

..m..


----------



## bergsocke (18. April 2007)

Deer_KB1 schrieb:


> .....
> Es gibt auch kommerzielle Shuttle Services wie: www.de.lago-shuttle.de
> oder
> 
> /Deer_KB1



hab gerade unter der Adresse nachgeschaut.
Lago Shuttle hat leider den Service eingestellt


----------



## Fette Qualle (18. April 2007)

check this out

www.shuttle.riverpeople.de


----------



## chaot (18. April 2007)

Hallo Roughrider,

Mitglieder unserer Gruppen sind in den letztenJahren immer wieder mal mit dem schon oben erwähnten Shuttledienst no-Limit zurückgefahren.
Das hat super geklappt. Du wirst direkt vom Hotel abgeholt.
Und mit dem Zug bin ich ein einziges Mal (beim Transalp 2003) zurückgefahren. Das war abschreckend. Das werde ich selbst nie wieder tun.
(Aber, das war eine ganz eigene Geschichte   )

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## transalbi (18. April 2007)

Sehr empfehlenswert und flexibel ist auch dieser Südtiroler Anbieter:
http://www.bikeshuttle.it/
Die transportieren dir u.U. sogar dein Gepäck für 10 EUR/Tag.

Albi


----------



## Rockhopper (19. April 2007)

ich bin schon öfters von Rovereto per Bahn zum Brenner; nie irgend welche Probleme. Meist sogar ohne Umsteigen. Dann per Bike nach Innsbruck-Bahnhof. Am Bahnhof hat immer ein Laden oder eine Bäckerei offen gehabt...
Und dann via Bahn nach Munic....


----------



## Roughrider (20. April 2007)

Von no limit habe ich auch schon gehört, dass die ganz gut sind. 

mit der bahn denke ich wirds sehr anstrengend....

ich muss mir jetzt mal überlegen, evtl. kann ich ja mit jemand hochfahren dann. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (20. April 2007)

Also wir lassen uns abholen.
Dazu haben wir einen Kleinbuss gemietet, dessen Kosten wir uns teilen, haben einen Bekannten, der uns dann abholt. Er fährt wahrscheinlich schon 2 Tage früher und macht noch ein Kurzurlaub. 
So ist es am einfachsten, die Kosten bleiben in etwa gleich und ich habe den Vorteil ich werde direkt an der Haustüre abgeliefert.  

gruss bergsocke

P.S. nach vielen Gesprächen mit Leuten, die schon einige Transalps gefahren sind, sagen einstimmig alle einmal Bahn, nie wieder Bahn


----------



## transalbi (20. April 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> P.S. nach vielen Gesprächen mit Leuten, die schon einige Transalps gefahren sind, sagen einstimmig alle einmal Bahn, nie wieder Bahn



Servus Bergsocke,

ich gehöre da allerdings nicht dazu.
Einmal Bahn, immer wieder Bahn.
Wenn man das als zusätzlichen Urlaubs- und Reisetag begreift, an dem man quasi noch mal in aller Ruhe an den Alpen vorbeizieht, ist es einfach ein schönes Erlebnis.
Habe ich letztes Jahr sogar mit einem Teil einer geführten Gruppe so gemacht und die waren alle begeistert, besonders vom Vierer-Express per Rad vom Brenner nach Innsbruck (40 km in einer Stunde).
Warum sich gleich wieder von der Hektik des Alltag in Beschlag nehmen lassen, wenn man in den Alpen doch gemerkt hat, es geht auch anders.
Wie dem auch sei, ist sicher ein kontroverses Thema und jeder soll das machen, wie es ihm gefällt.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## chaot (20. April 2007)

Hallo Transalbi,

Also, nachdem du  so von der Bahn geschwärmt hast, kann ich dir mal erzählen, wie es auch anders laufen kann.

2003 hatte ich eine Dolomitenrundfahrt geplant. Wir waren zu viert.
Am Tag 4 mussten wir uns trennen, da einer meiner Mitstreiter nach Hause musste, ich hab mich ihm dann angeschlossen. Die 2 übrigen sind noch 2 Tage weitergefahren

Wir sind im Laufe des Vormittags in Bruneck am Bahnhof angekommen und wollten mit der Bahn zurückfahren. Der Zug stand schon abfahrbereit am Bahngleis. Wir wollten unsere Räder in den Fahrradwagon einladen als ein Schaffner kam, und uns sagte, dass der Zug einen techn. Defekt hat und momentan nicht abfahren würde. Wir sollten doch bitte draußen warten. Also haben wir rund eine Stunde am Bahnsteig rumgesessen ohne jegliche Info von der Bahnhofsleitung, wann der Zug weiterfahren würde. Irgendwann wars dann soweit und wir sind bis zur Franzensfeste gekommen. Dort muss man in den Zug zum Brenner umsteigen. Der passende Anschlusszug war natürlich schon weg. Der nächste Nahverkehrszug wäre knapp 3 Stunden später gekommen. Dazwischen kamen im Abstand von jeweils 1 Stunde 2 ICs. Die Schaffner beider Züge verweigert uns aber wegen unserer Räder den Eintritt. Auch als wir versprachen, direkt im Türbereich zu bleiben und in Sterzing sofort auszusteigen um keinen anderen Fahrgast zu stören  wurden wir nicht mitgenommen. Wir mussten die 3 Stunden warten, bis der Zug zum Brenner hoch kam. Am späten Nachmittag kamen wir dann am Brenner an, fuhren wie die Verrückten nach Innsbruck runter um dort festzustellen, dass wir die Verbindung nach Mittenwald mittlerweile auch schon verpasst haben. Also sind wir dann am frühen Abend noch über Telfs und den Möserer Sattel nach Mittenwald gefahren. Es dämmerte bereits, als wir mit unseren (unbeleuchteten) MTBs am Auto ankamen.


Gruppe 2 ist zwei Tage später nach Vollenden der Resttour von Klausen aus mit dem Zug hochgefahren. Zwischen Sterzing und dem Brenner blieb plötzlich der Zug stehen. Eine halbe Stunde gabs keinerlei Infos, was los war. Erst dann erklärte der Schaffner auf hartnäckiges Nachfragen hin, dass die Lok defekt wäre und dass man abwarten müsse. Daraufhin packten unsere beiden Mitstreiter die Fahrräder und wollten aussteigen, um den Rest mit dem Fahrrad zu hochzufahren. Was wiederum zu leicht tumultartiger Hektik beim Schaffner führte.

Soweit zum herrlichen Genuss einer Bahnfahrt.

Grüße

Manfred



PS: einen Teil der Geschichte kann man auf unserer Website im damaligen Tourbericht nachlesen)


----------



## Roughrider (20. April 2007)

Also wenn ich das so höre von der Bahn, ist eigentlich klar dass wir mit dem Shuttle zurück müssen. 

Wir fahren am Samstag zurück. 

Ich muss allerdings spätestens am Sonntag wieder daheim sein, wiel ich dann am So. gleich noch 400 km von Regensburg nach Kassel fahren darf, da ich am Mo. um 8:00 dort arbeiten muss....

Der Shutle bis München kostet co ca. 70.-, von da dann mit der Bahn weiter kostet auch nicht mehr wirklich viel.


----------



## bergsocke (21. April 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Servus Bergsocke,
> 
> ich gehöre da allerdings nicht dazu.
> Einmal Bahn, immer wieder Bahn.
> ...



Hallo Albi,

meine Meinung entstand nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung, da es ja meine erste Transalp wird, sondern aus Erfahrungsberichten von Leuten aus meinem Umfeld, die schon mehrere AC gefahren sind. Anscheinend hatten  hier die meisten negative Erfahrungen gemacht.

Eigentlich hatten wir ja auch die Rückreise mit der Bahn geplant, aber die Erfahrungen der anderen AC´ler hatten uns doch dazu bewogen, uns auch abholen zu lassen,
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir, der letzten Sommer seinen AC gemacht hat, von einer Zweiergruppe berichtete, die seit 3 Tagen in Riva festsassen und keine Zugverbindung nach München bekamen.
Damit uns dass nicht auch passiert, haben wir uns entschlossen, uns abholen zu lassen, das ging aber auch nur, weil sich jemand dazu bereit erklärt hat.
Die Kosten spielten dabei keine Rolle, weils sich in etwa gleich bleibt.

vg bergsocke


----------



## HAWKI (21. April 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege von mir, der letzten Sommer seinen AC gemacht hat, von einer Zweiergruppe berichtete, die seit 3 Tagen in Riva festsassen und keine Zugverbindung nach München bekamen.



Hallo, 

also wenn wir vom selben Riva und selben München sprechen möchte ich behaupten, daß das, was dir dein Kollege erzählt hat, nicht nachvollziehbar ist.

Die Bahnfahrt ab Rovereto ist wie schon beschrieben null Problemo und ich stimme Transalbi absolut zu - so eine Bahnfahrt zurück und das runterbrettern vom Brenner nach Innsbruck hat auch noch mal was. Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt. Wenn dir die "Kohle" für ´nen Shuttle natürlich egal ist, dann ist das bestimmt die bequemste Variante zurück nach Germany.

Viel Spaß bei der Planung!

Grüße HAWKI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (21. April 2007)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn wir vom selben Riva und selben München sprechen möchte ich behaupten, daß das, was dir dein Kollege erzählt hat, nicht nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

also egal ist mir die "Kohle" natürlich nicht, und auch die Entscheidung in einer Gruppe kann ich nicht alleine treffen, einer meiner Mitfahrer hats nun so organisiert und ein Mitglied seiner Familie holt uns, die Kosten für Benzin, Maut und Kilometerabrechnung teilen wir, so dass es unterm Strich auf das selbe herauskommt, denn wenn wir in München sind, sind wir ja noch lange nicht zu Hause, da müssen wir nochmal ca. 200 Km Bahn fahren.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es nicht meine erste und letzte Transalp wird, dann bekomme ich bestimmt nochmal Gelegenheit die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn zu organisieren, vielleicht klappts ja hervorragend und muss dann sagen wie du, das es ein tolles Erlebnis ist, das einfach dazugehört.

viele Grüße und bei dem super Wetter tolle Bike Touren
bergsocke


----------



## Hitzi (24. April 2007)

Ich habe die Erfahrung mit der Bahn gemacht und fand diese Variante gar nicht so schlecht.
Wir haben die Bikes in Plastiktüten eingepackt und ins Gepäcknetz geworfen.

Somit konnten wir den EC und nicht den Bummelzug benutzen.
Damit reduziert sich die Fahrtzeit erheblich.
Der italienische Schaffner wollte mit mir zwar eine Diskussion wegen den Bikes anfangen aber ich habe ihm erklärt dass ich ganz dringend nach Hause müsse und deshalb diesen Zug unbedingt nehmen musste  
Und der Ankunft in München stand nichts im Weg. 

Es gab aber auch hier im Forum schon Leute, die mussten irgendwo aussteigen. Da hat der Schaffner nicht so gut reagiert oder denen sind die Argumente ausgegangen.
Es kommt bestimmt auch auf die Tagesform des Schaffners an und wieviele Menschen im Zug sitzen. Da wir einen Wochentag hatten, war der Zug nicht so voll. Am Wochenende sieht es bestimmt schlimmer aus.
Von München bin ich dann mit der Lusthansa nach Hannover geflogen. Auch kein Problem. Hin und Zurück damals 99,- Euro inkl. Bike. 
Das war sehr angenehm.

Wie dieses Jahr die Planungen aussehen bezüglich der Rückfahrt lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Zug, Flug oder Shuttle oder???

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## bergsocke (1. Mai 2007)

Also Leute,

unsere Transalp Gruppe hat sich verkleinert, wir sind noch zu dritt und ich habe das Gefühl, das wir am Ende nur noch zu zweit den Alpencross in Angriff nehmen.
Aus diesem Grund rentiert sich auch das Abholen lassen vom Gardasee finanziell überhaupt nicht mehr.

Wir werden wohl doch auch mit der Bahn heimreisen. Ich habe mal hier die SuFu benutzt und bei der Webseiten der Bahn nachgeschaut und mir folgendes notiert.

1.  Rovereto - Brenner ca. 11,20 Euro keine Reservierung notwendig
2. Brenner - Innsbruck mit dem Bike
3. Innsbruck - München ca. 30,-  etwa 2,5 Std. Fahrzeit
4. Ab München mit Bayernticket das letzte Teilstück weiterfahren.


nun noch einige Fragen hierzu:
a: habe keine Angaben zur Fahrzeit zum Brenner gefunden.
b: Welche Vorteile habe ich, wenn ich mit dem Bike nach Innsbruck fahre.
c: soll ab Innsbruck reserviert werden

vg bergsocke


----------



## transalbi (1. Mai 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund rentiert sich auch das Abholen lassen vom Gardasee finanziell überhaupt nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> nun noch einige Fragen hierzu:
> ...



Hallo Bergsocke,
zwecks Fahrplan guckst du hier:
http://www.ferrovie.it/ Beispiel:
a)
Rovereto	           08:36
Brennero Brenner	10:50
b) weil ab Innsbruck 12:38 ein Zug nach GAP-München fährt; den kriegst du locker, wenn du mit Rad abrollst. Außerdem macht Radfahren Spaß.
c) nein - der hat genug Radplätze. Du solltest nur bei Ankunft am Bahnhof erst mal zum betr. Bahnsteig und schauen, ob der Zug schon da steht. Dann Rad rein und im M-Preis noch Verpflegung geholt.

By the way: Steht dein Rückfahrttermin fest? Vielleicht überschneidet sich das ja mit einem Termin von mir.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## bergsocke (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo Albi,

danke für deine wie immer sehr nützlichen und hilfreichen Antworten  

geplant ist der Starttermin 15/16 Juli
Ankunft in Riva  dann 21/22 Juli

die Ankunft überschneidet sich jetzt ausgerechnet mit der Ankunft der Transalp Challenge, ich denke das es dann Probleme mit der Unterkunft gibt, sodas wir den Starttermin eher auf den 16. legen werden.

Ist die Rückreise besser an einem WE oder an einem Wochentag?
Was hast du hier für Erfahrungen gemacht?

gruss bergsocke


----------



## transalbi (1. Mai 2007)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Hallo Albi,
> 
> danke für deine wie immer sehr nützlichen und hilfreichen Antworten
> 
> ...



Wenn du an diesem Wochenende tatsächlich zurück willst, wirst du am WE ein Riesenproblem per Zug kriegen. Dann lieber am Montag.


----------



## rr-igel (2. Mai 2007)

Ich hänge mich mal an diesen Thread an. Wir wollten dies Jahr auch wieder einen AC nach Riva machen und nachdem das schonmal mit der Bahn gut funktioniert hat, planen wir die Rückreise mit der Bahn. In der Mountainbike stand jetzt etwas, das es gäbe nur einen Zug ab Rovereto mit Fahrradmitnahme. Kann da jemand von Euch was sagen, ob der Fahrplan sich da geändert hat, beim letzten mal fuhr alle 2 Stunden ein Zug mit Fahrradmitnahme zum Brenner.


----------



## bergsocke (2. Mai 2007)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal an diesen Thread an. Wir wollten dies Jahr auch wieder einen AC nach Riva machen und nachdem das schonmal mit der Bahn gut funktioniert hat, planen wir die Rückreise mit der Bahn. In der Mountainbike stand jetzt etwas, das es gäbe nur einen Zug ab Rovereto mit Fahrradmitnahme. Kann da jemand von Euch was sagen, ob der Fahrplan sich da geändert hat, beim letzten mal fuhr alle 2 Stunden ein Zug mit Fahrradmitnahme zum Brenner.



Laut Fahrplanauskunft bei www.bahn.de und www.oebb.at fährt alle 2 Stunden ein Zug zum Brenner mit Fahrradmitnahme.

vg bergsocke


----------



## TT-Biker (8. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du in der Woche zurück fährst , gibt es keine Probleme, mehr Verbindungen ca. alle 2 Stunden. Am Sonntag gibt es nur 2 Verbindungen. Mit dem Bike zum Zug Abfahrt gegn 8:30 ab Rovereto oder mit Bus ab Riva und Zug gegen Mittag durchgehen zum Brenner. Waren gegen 21 Uhr in Ehrwald. Andere Möglichkeit: Radtasche bei Zweiradstadler gekauft, per Post zur Unterkunft geschickt und im IC/EC ohne Umsteigen und schnell nach München.


----------



## hierlmaaan (8. Mai 2007)

Wirklich nützliche Infos die man hier findet. Aber wie lange braucht man denn mit dem bike von Torbole nach Reverto? Wir wollten nämlich am Tag der Abreise von Torbole nach Reverto und den 8:37 Uhr-Zug erwischen. Ist das realistisch? 

Danke, Gruß, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Mai 2007)

die strecke von riva bis rovereto sind etwa 23 km, gut 250 hm und man ist knapp 1:20 h unterwegs. wir machen das seit jahren so, hat immer geklappt mit dem zug zu 08:38. fahren so gegen 06:45 an der unterkunft los, dann noch abschiedsfoto vom lago und in aller ruhe gen rovereto kurbeln. dort am bahnhof kann man die tickets direkt am automaten ziehen (oder ggf. am schalter kaufen wenn er besetzt ist). ist easy going.


----------



## monaco.bici (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,
haben schon x-mal die Bahn Variante genommen, das klappt sehr gut, und das abrollen nach Insbruck macht ja auch Laune. Man kann ab Matrei ja die Via Claudia nehmen! Innsbruck Muc ist auch am WE kein Problem - oder die 70 km auf dem Inntalradweg ... es ist ja eh meist Westwind!!!


----------



## Carsten (9. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade folgende Info erhalten:


Ab August 2007: Transalp-Shuttle-Service für Alpenüberquerer. Transfer zum Startpunkt der Tour und Abholung am Zielort mit modernem 9-Sitzer-Bus. Voll klimatisiert. Bike-u. Gepäcktransport. Termine auf Anfrage. Nähere Info`s unter www.alpin-bike.de.


----------



## hierlmaaan (10. Mai 2007)

Ist das asphaltierte Strecke vom Brenner nach Innsbruck und ist das gut ausgeschildert?


----------



## transalbi (10. Mai 2007)

hierlmaaan schrieb:


> Ist das asphaltierte Strecke vom Brenner nach Innsbruck und ist das gut ausgeschildert?



Das ist die alte Bundesstraße, quasi nicht zu verfehlen.
Guckst du als GoogleMap hier:Brenner-Innsbruck



Albi


----------



## Klein123 (11. Mai 2007)

Wir sind letztes Jahr auch mit dem Zug nach Hause gefahren. Muß dazu sagen daß wir in der Nähe von Innsbruck wohnen. Aber bis da hin (bzw. Brenner) war es kein Problem. Der Regionalzug (wir sind sogar an einem Sonntag nach Hause gefahren) nimmt die Fahrräder problemlos mit. Und die Schaffner waren auch relativ geduldig obwohl sehr viele Biker im Zug waren. Die haben sogar eigene Wagons für uns frei gemacht. Mit dem Schnellzug soll es anscheinend ein Problem sein weil der keine oder Räder nur begrenzt mitnimmt. Ich finds eine gute Lösung mit dem Zug. Ist nicht teuer und gehört irgendwie zum Abenteuer Transalp dazu, finde ich.


----------



## anda (17. Mai 2007)

Von der Bahn direkt haben wir auch leider nur schlechte bzw. gar keine Auskünfte erhalten (wir wollten uns auch vorher genau übers Internet informieren). Kurz vor der Heimfahrt als wir am Bahnhof in Rovereto gewartet haben waren wir uns auch nicht sicher ob wir dann überhaupt nach Hause kommen, da dort ein paar Leute gewartet haben die vom EC sitzen gelassen wurden. Aber mit dem Regionalzug hat das dann problemlos funktioniert. Wir werden es auch heuer wieder so machen. Bis Brenner also sicher kein Problem und von Innsbruck aus denke ich auch nicht....


----------



## hierlmaaan (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo, da sind wir wieder und haben unsere erste Transalp unbeschadet überstanden! Trotz des frühen Zeitpunktes war das Wetter in großen Teilen hervorragend. Aber es wird wohl sicher noch einen ausführlichen Reisebericht für Interessierte geben. 

Wir sind in Rovereto mit dem Zug um 8.37 Uhr zum Brenner gefahren. Es gab keinerlei Probleme zwecks Fahrradmitnahme... Vom Brenner nach Innsbruck sind wir in gut einer Stunde mit dem bike gefahren. Von Innsbruck aus gab es letzen Sonntag auch keine Probleme mit dem Zug. Lediglich in München hat man uns wegen Überfüllung des Fahrradwagons nicht mehr mitfahren lassen und so hat es dann doch recht lange gedauert...


----------



## karstenr (29. Mai 2007)

Wer die Brenner Bundesstr. nicht so sehr liebt und lieber fast ohne Autos Richtung Innsbruck fahren mÃ¶chte, der kann eine alternative Beschreibung hierzu auf meiner Homepage finden: Transalp 2006 10.Tag RÃ¼ckreise = letzter Tag. Oder Transalp 2005 1.Tag (in umgekehrter Richtung). Nur fÃ¼r das StÃ¼ck Brenner â Gries bzw. bis Steinach  fÃ¤llt mir nichts schnelles ein.
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (2. Juni 2007)

Ich hab' zwar keine Ahnung wie das mit der Eisenbahn nach Regensburg klappt, aber von Riva nach Oberstdorf hat's 2005 gar nicht gut funktioniert. Wir sind früh in Riva losgeradelt und  mit dem allerletzten Zug sehr spät abends in Oberstdorf eingetrudelt. Und das auch nur, weil wir die Strecke vom Brenner nach Innsbruck und von Bregenz nach Lindau gekurbelt haben. Sonst hätten wir wohl auf irgendeinem Bahnhof übernachten müssen.


----------



## Like-deeler (25. Mai 2011)

Wie ist das denn mit den Bikes in den Zügen. Welche fahrkarten müssen für die Bikes gelöst werden? Finde ich die taste an einem Ital. Automaten?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (25. Mai 2011)

In Rovereto gibt es noch einen Schalter an dem man die Fahrkarten kaufen kann. Bisher hatte dieser bei immer auf. Das sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## transalbi (25. Mai 2011)

ES gibt auch Ticket-Automaten, wo du die Sprache auf Deutsch stellen kannst. Die werfen auch Fahrrad-Karten aus. Am besten mit EC-Karte bezahlen.

Albi


----------

